# 3D printer



## johndale (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi--I recently obtained a Replicator2 3D printer and so far have printed several successful models, one of the nicest is an outhouse, I will enclose photo if I can. Buildings and people are all possible
These can be scaled to whatever scale desired. This one came from "Thingiverse". I fixed it in Netfabb and it printed very nicely.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. Can't wait to see the pics (send me message if you can't find anywhere online to host them.)


----------



## johndale (Dec 27, 2007)

Sorry--the picture did not come through, how does one send pictures to this forum??


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

John

Review the MLS FAQ's (follow the path or click the link below).

MLS menu-bar >> Resources menu >> FAQ >> As a Standard Member how do I use the Rich-text/HTML Editor? - Including Pictures in Your Replies:[/b]


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is John's Outhouse and some other parts.


----------



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow they look awsome, and the printer is reasonable priced.... 
Hw much building do you get out of the "Ink" the cardiges seem to cost about 50 bucks but I can not work out how much i would need, is it roughly 1 to 1. In weight i.e a finished item 0f 500g takes roughly 500 g of material to print or is there additional printing losses? 
Kind regards michael


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's cool.


----------

